# 25 Shocking Facts About The Earth’s Dwindling Water Resources



## jeremiyah

*


If you do not take it seriously that water will become more precious than oil...
and that food will become more valuable than gold, 
then read the article below. 
Then rethink any plans for re-location that you may have...
Make changes to the ones you do have...or 
Make some contingency plans if you do not have any at all.

"Interesting...In response to the Ozark / Swiss / Golden Age Post,
Galen wrote me a long, awesome letter,
and his last words were these beautiful lines, just below.
And I had written in answer to a readers question
about how the drought did not affect the springs in the Ozarks.
My answer is below Galen's poem:

"Rocks! Mud! Mules! This is Show-me land!
Where friends are quick with a helping hand
Where cold springs flow like silver fountains
and time stands still in these ancient mountains-
Redeem the land where we once belonged
Restore this Garden of the Gods!" -Galen Chadwick "Anthem For The Ozarks"

"And what made these rivers so unusual are the large springs which feed most of them. 
Springs so large, and from waters so deep that droughts leave them still flowing."

Sapphires in the Ozarks: The Large Springs of Missouri
http://members.socket.net/~joschaper/wsprings.html
Missouri has eight world class first magnitude springs with over 100 cubic foot per second (cfs) average flow rates.
Eighty Missouri Springs average 5 cfs, and
at least 165 springs flow an average of 1 cfs. (One cubic foot of water per second will yield 646,000 gallons of water in a day.)
Try to add all of those up to figure a minimum daily flow in millions, er...billions of gallons per day???

WELL, HERE WE GO:
Top 20 Springs: 2,000 million gallons
80 Springs average 5 cfs, 260 million gallons
165 springs average 1 cfs. 107 million gallons
Total 2.5 BILLION GALLONS A DAY...ON A SLOW DAY..AND SOME DO 10 TIMES THAT AFTER A RAIN...
MULTIPLY BY, SAY 5 AS AN AVERAGE...MAYBE 10 BILLION GALLONS AFTER A RAIN...THEN ADD THE 4TH TO 8TH MAGNITUDES...
QUESTIONS??? HOW MANY GARDENS...HOW MANY GREENHOUSE...HOW MANY ORCHARDS...HOW MANY VINEYARDS...
HOW MANY CATTLE...GOATS...SHEEP...HOW MANY PEOPLE WOULD IT TAKE TO USE 2 BILLION GALLONS A DAY???

More than 1 billion gallons of water a day comes from the flows of the largest 15 springs combined. 
This is on average, a rate which may increase by multiples during times of high flow,
(up to ten times more for Round Spring) at record flow."
Blue Jewels in the Ozarks
A Beginner's Guide to Missouri Springs

http://members.socket.net/~joschaper/jspring.html
Basins of deep, aqua blue water dot the dark green Ozark hollows, audible long before they are seen, and flowing from the merest trickles of water to hundreds of millions of gallons a day. They have drawn people from the earliest times for many reasons--dependable water, camping spot, power source, aesthetic beauty and soothing recreational destination. Many tales of folklore, fact and science have been told about, and on their shores.

Statewide Spring Distribution Map
http://members.socket.net/~joschaper/whersprg.html

Up Close: The Twenty Largest Ozark Springs
http://members.socket.net/~joschaper/sprclos.html*

Water??? "...Anyway, put all that weird stuff together with the 2.5 billion gallons of water daily from springs so deep that drought does not affect them, (I surmise they might tap into the deeper aquifers a mile down, even "the floodgates of the deep") the people, the terrain, the natural resources, etc...and that is precisely what you see; the largest refugium around, a stupendously gargantuan ARC capable of taking in a total of 50 million people when the waters of judgement and destruction begin to rise."
"Consider all of these diverse factors that also line up with water supplies: rainfall, streams, ponds, wells, an aquifer system that guarantees that anywhere you drill, you will get water, and over 20 springs over a million gallons an hour:
http://members.socket.net/~joschaper/sprclos.html
http://www.dnr.mo.gov/env/wrc/springsandcaves.htm...
Counting ONLY the 1st, 2nd, & 3rd magnitude springs, there is 2.5 BILLION GALLONS OF WATER PER DAY COMING OUT OF THE GROUND -CREATING RIVERS, STREAMS, ETC.
Like fishing? Just live near one of the many trout hatcheries..."
"...I found out about two weeks later about the huge depth that the 2.5 BILLION gallons of water come from in the Springs, and that the entire region has freshwater AQUIFERS under it."

=========================

Anyway...here is the article:

*25 Shocking Facts About The Earth's
Dwindling Water Resources*

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...ts-about-the-earths-dwindling-water-resources

By Michael Snyder, on June 18th, 2014








*War, famine, mass extinctions and devastating plagues - all of these are coming unless some kind of miraculous solution is found to the world's rapidly growing water crisis. 
By the year 2030, the global demand for water will exceed the global supply of water by an astounding 40 percent according to one very disturbing U.S. government report. 
As you read this article, lakes, rivers, streams and aquifers are steadily drying up all over the planet. 
The lack of global water could potentially be enough to bring about a worldwide economic collapse all by itself if nothing is done because no society can function without water. 
Just try to live a single day without using any water some time. You will quickly realize how difficult it is. 
Fresh water is the single most important natural resource on the planet, and we are very rapidly running out of it. 
The following are 25 shocking facts about the Earth's dwindling water resources that everyone should know...

#1 Right now, 1.6 billion people live in areas of the world that are facing "absolute water scarcity".
#2 Global water use has quadrupled over the past 100 years and continues to rise rapidly.
#3 One recent study found that a third of all global corn crops are facing "water stress".
#4 A child dies from a water-related disease every 15 seconds.
#5 By 2025, two-thirds of the population of Earth will "be living under water stressed conditions".
#6 Due to a lack of water, Chinese food imports now require more land than the entire state of California.
#7 At this point, the amount of water that China imports is already greater than the amount of oil that the United States imports.
#8 Approximately 80 percent of the major rivers in China have become so polluted that they no longer support any aquatic life at all.
#9 The Great Lakes hold about 21 percent of the total supply of fresh water in the entire world, but Barack Obama is allowing water from those lakes "to be drained, bottled and shipped to China" at a frightening pace.
#10 It is being projected that India will essentially "run out of water" by the year 2050.
#11 It has been estimated that 75 percent of all surface water in India has been heavily contaminated by human or agricultural waste.
#12 In the Middle East, the flow of water in the Jordan River is down to only 2 percent of its historic rate.
#13 Due to a lack of water, Saudi Arabia has essentially given up on trying to grow wheat and will be 100 percent dependent on wheat imports by the year 2016.
#14 Of the 60 million people added to the major cities of the world every year, the vast majority of them live in deeply impoverished areas that have no sanitation facilities whatsoever.
#15 Nearly the entire southwestern United States is experiencing drought conditions as you read this article. It has been this way for most of the past several years.
#16 Thanks in part to the seemingly endless drought, the price index for meat, poultry, fish, and eggs in the U.S. just hit a new all-time high.
#17 As underground aquifers are relentlessly drained in California, some areas of the San Joaquin Valley are sinking by 11 inches a year.
#18 It is being projected that Lake Mead has a 50 percent chance of running dry by the year 2025.
#19 Most Americans don't realize this, but the once mighty Colorado River has become so depleted that it no longer runs all the way to the ocean.
#20 According to the U.S. Geological Survey, "a volume equivalent to two-thirds of the water in Lake Erie" has been permanently drained from the Ogallala Aquifer since 1940, and it is currently being drained at a rate of approximately 800 gallons per minute.
#21 Once upon a time, the Ogallala Aquifer had an average depth of approximately 240 feet, but today the average depth is just 80 feet. In some areas of Texas, the water is already completely gone.
#22 Approximately 40 percent of all rivers and approximately 46 percent of all lakes in the United States have become so polluted that they are are no longer fit for human use.
#23 Because of the high cost and the inefficient use of energy, desalination is not considered to be a widely feasible solution to our water problems at this time...

The largest desalination plant in the Western Hemisphere is currently under construction in Carlsbad in San Diego County at great expense. The price tag: $1 billion.
Right now, San Diego is almost totally dependent on imported water from Sierra snowmelt and the Colorado River. When the desalination plant comes online in 2016, it will produce 50 million gallons per day, enough to offset just 7 percent of the county's water usage. That's a huge bill for not very much additional water.

#24 We have filled the North Pacific Ocean with 100 million tons of plastic, and this is starting to have a very serious affect on the marine food chain. Ultimately, this could mean a lot less food available from the Pacific Ocean for humans.
#25 One very shocking U.S. government report concluded that the global demand for water will exceed the global supply of water by 40 percent by the year 2030.

Sadly, most Americans are not going to take this report seriously because they can still turn on their taps and get as much fresh water as they want.
For generations, we have been able to take our seemingly endless supplies of fresh water completely for granted, but things have now changed.

We are heading into a horrendous water crisis unlike anything that the world has ever experienced before, and right now there do not seem to be any large scale solutions capable of addressing this crisis.
Hundreds of millions of people living in North Africa, the Middle East, India and parts of China already deal with severe water shortages as part of their daily lives.

But this is just the beginning.
If nothing is done, the lack of fresh water will eventually be deeply felt by nearly everyone on the entire planet.*

June 18th, 2014 | Tags: Extinctions, Famine, Global Demand For Water, Global Supply Of Water, Michael T. Snyder, Plauges, War, Water, Water Crisis, Water Resources, Worldwide Economic Collapse | Category: Commentary, The Next Great Depression


----------



## Dakine

> #23 Because of the high cost and the inefficient use of energy, desalination is not considered to be a widely feasible solution to our water problems at this time...
> 
> The largest desalination plant in the Western Hemisphere is currently under construction in Carlsbad in San Diego County at great expense. The price tag: $1 billion.
> Right now, San Diego is almost totally dependent on imported water from Sierra snowmelt and the Colorado River. When the desalination plant comes online in 2016, it will produce 50 million gallons per day, enough to offset just 7 percent of the county's water usage. That's a huge bill for not very much additional water.


the desal thing is fantastic... the ****tard drivers that would try and sneak in and then block the entire next flow of traffic pissed me off. and it totally screwed with me getting my breakfast burritos in the morning on the way to work...

the brilliant people who created and executed the plans to run the desal pipes should be replaced with feces flinging monkeys and then maybe we'll have a chance of something logical happening.

OH by the way, I have VIDEO and PHOTOS of me sitting in ******* GRIDLOCK during the recent FIRE STORMS for a F***ING HOUR!!!!! because those douchebags had all of the traffic shut down to one lane each way, and kept working while the cities around them burned.

I can't describe the things I want the politicians to experience, nor can I aptly prescribe it to the executives of the Keiwit corporation.

Hmmm breakfast burrito interference = fail
blocking everyone into choke points during firestorms = EPIC FAIL

OH yeah, the best part... a massive chunk of the road they blocked off was for equipment storage. 4 feet away, on the other side of the sidewalk, is a soccer field... hello ****TARDS!!!!! lets leverage that piece of ground and park equipment there, and call it a day.


----------



## helicopter5472

So where do you think the folks from the West/Southwest are going to move to. If they can't pay their way into a water healthy area they will go to the govt. who will just take over the water supplies and distribute them as they see fit making a huge profit.
Mean as the hillbillies think they are, you can't win against the govt. machine.
All water healthy areas are and will be endangered by our govt. They have always taken what they have needed. The rich and empowered will win.


----------



## VoorTrekker

The expense to make underground water tunnels and canals is enormous. The logistics to seize water from the entire US to a few places is a bit of a stretch. 

There is the Congress and constituents. Making the whole continent water poor would destroy or fundamentally transform the country to something like the Sahara desert.


----------



## helicopter5472

VoorTrekker said:


> The expense to make underground water tunnels and canals is enormous. The logistics to seize water from the entire US to a few places is a bit of a stretch.
> 
> There is the Congress and constituents. Making the whole continent water poor would destroy or fundamentally transform the country to something like the Sahara desert.


You mean like Obamacare, take from everyone that has something and give to the poor.
The gov. would just drill large wells into the aquifers and take control of the larger spring areas.
Do you really think that when the govt. has no water they will just sit around and complain. It's all about them and the rich FIRST. The man with the biggest stick wins.


----------



## Geek999

The issue is not water, but clean water in the place you want it. 3/4 of the planet is covered in the stuff.


----------



## northstarprepper

Take a long look at all of the stupid EPA rules related to water and you will be amazed at how ignorant bureaucrats are. The U.N. is trying hard to push its agenda into the U.S. and if successful, all people with wells will pay the government for the water they take from the earth (because that water belongs to all of us according to the U.N.), strict water rationing will be enforced everywhere, even where there is plenty of water, and rain catchment systems will be illegal (they prevent water from returning to its natural locations).

Be forewarned that every part of the preppers lifestyle will soon be illegal or frowned upon by government (yes, the same government that tells us we should always have two weeks of food and water on hand, as well as emergency supplies in case of a natural disaster. Go figure!).


----------



## Tweto

Is the issue fresh water or is it over population. 

When I was was borne there was only about 150 million people in the US, now it's more then double that. When the population grows to 350 million or 400 million will the problem get worse (yes it will).

If right now the population was 150 million again there would be no fresh water shortage.

The drought is only the excuse for running out of fresh water. If there was no drought we would still have a fresh water shortage in the near future.

BTW On another forum, a guy was panicking thinking he would run out of water to drink. I told him that you will always have water to drink, what will won't have is food to eat. More then 80% of the fresh water is used for farming. Drinking water is just a fraction of 1% of the water.


----------



## Geek999

Tweto said:


> Is the issue fresh water or is it over population.
> 
> When I was was borne there was only about 150 million people in the US, now it's more then double that. When the population grows to 350 million or 400 million will the problem get worse (yes it will).
> 
> If right now the population was 150 million again there would be no fresh water shortage.
> 
> The drought is only the excuse for running out of fresh water. If there was no drought we would still have a fresh water shortage in the near future.
> 
> BTW On another forum, a guy was panicking thinking he would run out of water to drink. I told him that you will always have water to drink, what will won't have is food to eat. More then 80% of the fresh water is used for farming. Drinking water is just a fraction of 1% of the water.


Actually the water in the US is cleaner than it was in our youth.


----------



## vidarr

Overpopulation is indeed one of the biggest factors. Add in crops dependant on high volumes, and corporations selling it at high prices off continent, and we have a serious issue. The UN can get go to hell. It may be "all of ours", but it shouldn't be leaving North America. 
Throughout history, entire civilizations have fallen soon after the water has been depleted. Aside from drinking water, hygiene becomes a major issue, and disease becomes uncontrollable. Even with our technology and medicine, we won't be able to keep up with it. Even if the government outlaws water collection systems here, I would do it anyway, I would just find a way to hide it!  
And why not? It's ok for corporations like Coke, to take our water, and send it overseas, but we can't look out for our families? 
I spent 2 years in an aquaculture lab. Once a persons water collection system becomes full, it becomes part of the cycle, and water begins to return as normal through use. As long as everyone in North America doesn't build them all at once, there will be no issues. 
The government needs to take a second look at the potential for income from this(as they do with everything else), and have a resource management department handle it. Simple fix. A permit to build a set sized water collection system for a small fee. This controls how many water collection systems are in a given area, and how fast they're erected. 

I do understand some people don't want the locations of their collection systems known, and I respect that totally. I won't promote illegal activity (which I'm 100% sure is part of the ToS here), however, I won't be taking the opinion of what is likely a small committee, made of people who have biased, or completely uneducated "facts" dictate what I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## VoorTrekker

What is "ToS?"

I had a discussion with a truck driver. He immigrated from Somalia and served in the USMC. He told me the world's water situation was quite critical and that wars will be fought over water.

As for the fee for water collection, that always becomes a scam controlled by a pathetic bureaucrat and then reverts to good-ole-boy politics. The small fee becomes a license and restrictions become confusing and BAM! they get one's house or bank account.


----------



## Dakine

ToS is Terms of Service, which is an agreement on how the software or service can be used. In licensed software it's often accompanied by an EULA or End User License Agreement. 

As forum subscribers we agree to the Terms of Service, which I don't recall the specifics of PS ToS but it's probably like "management reserves the right to remove/edit/recategorize any and all posts, the availability of the forum(s) is subject to change at our sole discretion or at the whims of our service providers" etc...


----------



## Jimbo777

Water will be a problem, but it depends on where you live.

Up here in the Seattle area we have all sorts of rivers and creeks because we are only a 30 minute drive from the Cascade mountain range.

When the you know what hits the fan up here...
*Food will be the BIG PROBLEM!*
Very few grocery stores up here and way to many people!


----------



## VoorTrekker

Jimbo777 said:


> ...Up here in the Seattle area we have all sorts of rivers and creeks because we are only a 30 minute drive from the Cascade mountain range...


Give California half a chance and most of your rivers and streams will be dry in under a year!


----------



## crabapple

Are we sure this is true?
AL said that the Midwest would be a desert by 2000-2005 when he was V.P.
I think they are still feeding the world, so is this new thing true or someone trying to make more money.
And the ding polar bears are doing better then they have in 30 years.
So are we sure this is for real, they have cried WOLF,WOLF so many times that I have to wonder what is really real!


----------



## Jimbo777

VoorTrekker said:


> Give California half a chance and most of your rivers and streams will be dry in under a year!


If I lived in CA I would get the hell out of that state before I became part of Mexico. (water issue excluded)

Here is what they are doing in Las Vegas right now...

*The Las Vegas Strip has seen the problem and acted accordingly; it uses 7% of the water allotted for Las Vegas while it provides 70% of the city's economy. The hotel rooms' sinks and showers use recycled water; some water from toilets gets treated and sent back to Lake Mead. Some of the hotels don't wash bedroom linen every day; and restaurants only serve water upon request. *

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-California/2014/06/29/Las-Vegas-Running-Out-of-Water


----------



## Tweto

Jimbo777 said:


> If I lived in CA I would get the hell out of that state before I became part of Mexico. (water issue excluded)
> 
> Here is what they are doing in Las Vegas right now...
> 
> *The Las Vegas Strip has seen the problem and acted accordingly; it uses 7% of the water allotted for Las Vegas while it provides 70% of the city's economy. The hotel rooms' sinks and showers use recycled water; some water from toilets gets treated and sent back to Lake Mead. Some of the hotels don't wash bedroom linen every day; and restaurants only serve water upon request. *
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-California/2014/06/29/Las-Vegas-Running-Out-of-Water


Las Vegas is spending 100 million dollars to install a lower straw (water pipe pick up) in the Mead lake. Vegas currently has 2 straw's in lake mead and one will be sucking air before the end of 2014.

The water issue in Vegas is about to become very serious.

BTW Mead lake is at its lowest levels since it became a man made lake. Southern California, Vegas, and a large portion of Arizona all get the majority of their water from the Mead Lake.


----------



## Gians

Got flood insurance, if you lived in Northern California you'd know that drought is nothing new and usually ends with too much rain at once. This year is a bad situation no doubt, but there's still water in the lakes and rivers. Really can't see California becoming part of Mexico again. Although the more people get scared out of California or decide not to move here the more water for the crops.


----------



## webeable

Water recycles itself around the world, droughts have happened many times. Why rain feeds itself but we as humans forget what history has told us.


----------



## BlueShoe

> #9 The Great Lakes hold about 21 percent of the total supply of fresh water in the entire world, *but Barack Obama is allowing water from *those lakes "to be drained, bottled and shipped to China" at a frightening pace.


I typically have a skeptical eye for these offerings, and when they're loaded with partisan attacks they're mostly discarded by me.

Is Barack Obama bottling water for China or are *CORPORATIONS* bottling the water?


----------



## BlueShoe

Jimbo777 said:


> If I lived in CA I would get the hell out of that state before I became part of Mexico. (water issue excluded)


They need to break California into two parts. Three, maybe. I know theres a movement to do it into 6. But Two or three makes sense. I still wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## tsrwivey

BlueShoe said:


> I typically have a skeptical eye for these offerings, and when they're loaded with partisan attacks they're mostly discarded by me.
> 
> Is Barack Obama bottling water for China or are *CORPORATIONS* bottling the water?


Seems like it'd be cheaper to desalinate water than to ship it in. :dunno:


----------



## Geek999

I forgot to mention that San Diego has been running a desalinization plant for over 50 years. What they may be planning is just newer, bigger, etc.


----------



## crabapple

BlueShoe said:


> I typically have a skeptical eye for these offerings, and when they're loaded with partisan attacks they're mostly discarded by me.
> 
> Is Barack Obama bottling water for China or are *CORPORATIONS* bottling the water?


It is his fault, every bad thing is his fault.


----------



## Gians

BlueShoe said:


> They need to break California into two parts. Three, maybe. I know theres a movement to do it into 6. But Two or three makes sense. I still wouldn't want to live there.


It's no surprise that Tim Draper would like Silicon Valley to be it's own ultra rich State. imo his idea is doomed, but if he keeps making the news it will be money well spent, smart man.


----------



## Dakine

BlueShoe said:


> They need to break California into two parts. Three, maybe. I know theres a movement to do it into 6. But Two or three makes sense. I still wouldn't want to live there.





Gians said:


> It's no surprise that Tim Draper would like Silicon Valley to be it's own ultra rich State. imo his idea is doomed, but if he keeps making the news it will be money well spent, smart man.


http://www.sixcalifornias.com/

I don't know how much "richer" Tim Draper gets if his plan succeeds but I do NOT care, I will back it every step of the way.

If South California gets the monkey off our back, we're good to go! Same with the inland counties that are all farming.

No more sanctuary cities, no more San Diego paying for BART or bay bridges, you live there, you pay for that shit! You want to put transients on the payroll (they actually PAY transients, seriously) then they count them on the census for population and claim them for federal tax aid.

South of, but NOT including Los Angeles... HELL YES!!!! :wave::congrat:


----------



## Gians

Dakine said:


> http://www.sixcalifornias.com/
> 
> I don't know how much "richer" Tim Draper gets if his plan succeeds but I do NOT care, I will back it every step of the way.
> 
> If South California gets the monkey off our back, we're good to go! Same with the inland counties that are all farming.
> 
> No more sanctuary cities, no more San Diego paying for BART or bay bridges, you live there, you pay for that shit! You want to put transients on the payroll (they actually PAY transients, seriously) then they count them on the census for population and claim them for federal tax aid.
> 
> South of, but NOT including Los Angeles... HELL YES!!!! :wave::congrat:


Took a look at that web site and found a post already talking about splitting up New York, Texas and Florida. This is just one reason this isn't going to fly no matter how much money gets thrown at it.


----------



## Dakine

Gians said:


> Took a look at that web site and found a post already talking about splitting up New York, Texas and Florida. This is just one reason this isn't going to fly no matter how much money gets thrown at it.


because someone posted about breaking up other states has NOTHING to do with breaking up CA. That's dismissive of the real topic. because one guy posted something about those others... "oh this whole thing is unworkable"

besides, I live here, it's my vote and my life.

In my own humble opinion NY should be broken up, the city should NOT rule the entire state. Everyone outside of CA should consider that deeply, because CA should NOT rule the USA. What starts in CA will most definitely infect the rest of the states, whether they like it or not.

For everyone OUTSIDE of Kommiefornia, splintering it into pieces is in *YOUR* best interests!


----------



## Tweto

Geek999 said:


> I forgot to mention that San Diego has been running a desalinization plant for over 50 years. What they may be planning is just newer, bigger, etc.


One Billion dollars investment to build a bigger desalinization plant is in the works for California. When it's done it will only produce water for LA (about 10% of the shortage) and there still won't be any water for farming.


----------



## Geek999

Tweto said:


> One Billion dollars investment to build a bigger desalinization plant is in the works for California. When it's done it will only produce water for LA (about 10% of the shortage) and there still won't be any water for farming.


Desalinization isn't cheap, but it is well proven technology.


----------



## Gians

Dakine said:


> because someone posted about breaking up other states has NOTHING to do with breaking up CA. That's dismissive of the real topic. because one guy posted something about those others... "oh this whole thing is unworkable"
> 
> besides, I live here, it's my vote and my life.
> 
> In my own humble opinion NY should be broken up, the city should NOT rule the entire state. Everyone outside of CA should consider that deeply, because CA should NOT rule the USA. What starts in CA will most definitely infect the rest of the states, whether they like it or not.
> 
> For everyone OUTSIDE of Kommiefornia, splintering it into pieces is in *YOUR* best interests!


Dakine, moved my response to the South West USA section.


----------



## VoorTrekker

Tweto said:


> One Billion dollars investment to build a bigger desalinization plant is in the works for California. When it's done it will only produce water for LA (about 10% of the shortage) and there still won't be any water for farming.


One more reason to get us out of the U.N., I mean fragment California into at least three other City States. San Diego and everyone north of Sacramento are paying for that B...B...Billion Dollar boondoggle and when finished it won't work anyway. (Sorry for the negativity, but when liberals are incharge the only thing that works is looting the productive for the commie useful idiots.)


----------



## Geek999

VoorTrekker said:


> One more reason to get us out of the U.N., I mean fragment California into at least three other City States. San Diego and everyone north of Sacramento are paying for that B...B...Billion Dollar boondoggle and when finished it won't work anyway. (Sorry for the negativity, but when liberals are incharge the only thing that works is looting the productive for the commie useful idiots.)


San Diego has been producing water through desalinization for over 50 years. While any big infrastructure project is subject to cost overruns, I don't see any reason to expect that this one won't work. If they build it, then it will produce clean water.


----------



## VoorTrekker

Geek999 said:


> San Diego has been producing water through desalinization for over 50 years. While any big infrastructure project is subject to cost overruns, I don't see any reason to expect that this one won't work. If they build it, then it will produce clean water.


Yes, San Diego is conservative.


----------



## Hooch

San Deigo is the only city in southern cali Id ever consider visiting again if I had a good reason..but I doubt Id have a good nuff reason to wander down there again...


----------



## Tweto

Hooch said:


> San Deigo is the only city in southern cali Id ever consider visiting again if I had a good reason..but I doubt Id have a good nuff reason to wander down there again...


My SIL and her husband lived in San Diego their whole lives until they retired and then they moved to Colorado Springs to get away from the "BS".

So I would guess that they didn't like it there.


----------



## besign

any area with direly needed resources will be invaded by people who lack those resources. That's the lesson of history. it aint enough to have stuff. you also have to be able and willing to defend that stuff, from very serious predation.


----------



## Woody

besign said:


> any area with direly needed resources will be invaded by people who lack those resources. That's the lesson of history. it aint enough to have stuff. you also have to be able and willing to defend that stuff, from very serious predation.


Or perhaps even a people who do not really lack those resources but want to control those resources or maybe even just control the method of payment for them?


----------



## besign

whatever their "reasons', they DO exist and they will kill you in order to take your stuff.


----------



## crabapple

besign said:


> whatever their "reasons', they DO exist and they will kill you in order to take your stuff.


You have to make sure you are not the low hanging fruit or easy picking.
That way you will be the last on their list.


----------



## besign

maybe. Maybe they can't be bothered to go looking for "easier pickings", too. Best to be UNFINDABLE "pickings". they can't kill or even shoot at or try to poison what they dont even know exists (in their area).


----------



## crabapple

besign said:


> maybe. Maybe they can't be bothered to go looking for "easier pickings", too. Best to be UNFINDABLE "pickings". they can't kill or even shoot at or try to poison what they dont even know exists (in their area).


Nothing & no one is UNFINDABLE.
If you can think of it, someone else has done it already.
Maybe a space station......... wait that has been done too.

Maybe sleeping with Big Foot?


----------



## readytogo

*Someone mention water wars.......*

http://www.southernenvironment.org/cases-and-projects/tri-state-water-wars-al-ga-fl

http://www.nrdc.org/search.asp?cof=...06184952:levppyfplwy&hq=-inurl:https&t=iframe


----------

